# Finding someone to Partner Up!



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

The wife and I have been talking about this for a while. We would like to find someone looking to team up. Preferably someone with land and timber. A place where cabins and infrastructure could be built for one more BOL with support of others. I have built many cabins and a few bunkers so I have the skill set. Of coarse I would offer my skills for security, training and such. And the wife is a nurse practitioner who would bring a great deal of value to the mix. 

But this is always a challenge for me. How do you find the right people and the right situation? I know some have teamed up here and am just curious how you found your group or partner? And for those like myself who are not part of a group or team what’s your thoughts. Are you ready to go it alone? I am torn about this issue to some degree.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a big question for most preppers. Do you want to go it alone? The hard part is finding the right people to join you. Even family and close friends are going to fight from time to time. Then when you add others to the mix it can become even worse.. As for going it alone. I don't think you could survive any length of time by yourself. A community is probably the best way to go. Even for security reasons. I mean, you have to sleep sometimes.

If something were to happen and shtf. We have family and friends that would leave town and come out here where we are. There are already a few cabins built that some can stay in. There is plenty of timber and 2 sawmills to make more cabins and other buildings if needed. 

Back to your question though. If you can find the right people to team up with. You would make it much further than trying to do it alone..


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't be able to go it alone 4 ever . Like and kind will be essential . I would love to fine many like and kind people and start a community  Simple and plain life ....


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is another thing I am kinda at odds with. I would like to find a group but taking that first step is always a risk. it could blow your opsec to the wrong people. on the other hand you could find someone to become life long friends with, take each step carefully and be mindful. best thing I can say.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember I was watching one of those doomsday shows on tv a year or so ago.. There was a guy that had a friend and his family that was going to join him and his family. They were in Texas or something if I remember correctly. I remember they were in a tower and showing off their weapons. The one guy had a muzzle break on his rifle and it wasn't outside the window when he shot it. Muzzle breaks help with recoil but make the rifle much louder. Anyway, the guy that was the "leader" of the group was actually crying he was in so much pain from the noise and told his friend he wasn't sure if he could be in his group anymore.. It was real wierd.. Then at the end of it. The "leader" said he had the best group he could think of. Apparently not if he was about to kick his buddy out for shooting the weapon from inside the tower.. It was just a odd situation. I don't know where they get these people!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I remember I was watching one of those doomsday shows on tv a year or so ago.. There was a guy that had a friend and his family that was going to join him and his family. They were in Texas or something if I remember correctly. I remember they were in a tower and showing off their weapons. The one guy had a muzzle break on his rifle and it wasn't outside the window when he shot it. Muzzle breaks help with recoil but make the rifle much louder. Anyway, the guy that was the "leader" of the group was actually crying he was in so much pain from the noise and told his friend he wasn't sure if he could be in his group anymore.. It was real wierd.. Then at the end of it. The "leader" said he had the best group he could think of. Apparently not if he was about to kick his buddy out for shooting the weapon from inside the tower.. It was just a odd situation. I don't know where they get these people!!


I got a different take on this "shoot". I thought the muzzle was at the same level as the frame of the window, but since the guy was using an AR he could see over the frame and didn't realize his bullet would hit the frame. Owner was hit by shrapnel. I think I saw blood on the owner's head.
A friend had a LEO put 3 holes in the side of his car's fender, the same way.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The one I am talking about what noise, not shrapnel.. After a while, his hearing came back and he was ok.

I actually found it on Youtube.. These guys should be smacked inthe head with a hammer they are so ****in stupid!!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What is the structure gonna be?
There always has to a leader, even with a committee. You go high enough, there is always "the guy".
That has to be worked out, and agreed upon.
Think about it.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Move here! 

the Citadel : A Community of Liberty


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

tango said:


> What is the structure gonna be?
> There always has to a leader, even with a committee. You go high enough, there is always "the guy".
> That has to be worked out, and agreed upon.
> Think about it.


I think this is a big part of my problem. I have a problem letting someone be in charge unless they have more experience than me.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> The one I am talking about what noise, not shrapnel.. After a while, his hearing came back and he was ok.
> 
> I actually found it on Youtube.. These guys should be smacked inthe head with a hammer they are so ****in stupid!!


Damn, what the hell..... Let him come around when I fire my Barrett.....Cry, Cry, Cry....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

BamaBoy101 said:


> I think this is a big part of my problem. I have a problem letting someone be in charge unless they have more experience than me.


I know what ya mean.. I am a double alpha male and have a hard time letting someone else be in charge. Unless they were way more experienced than I was, It would not be something I would able to do. Don't get me wrong, I work very well with others. It's just when it comes to survival, I don't trust many people with my life!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, super question, consider this- have you ever lived with a room mate? It can be terrible, especially if you aren't in the dominant position, you will have to "shut and take it", unless somehow its 50/50. But that also leads to problems?
Im like you Bama, I either want to "be the boss, or be told what to do", but I also have issues with experience vs seniority. In the working world, your my boss, kool, I respect you, if Im the boss, you better respect me, thats all fine and dandy..In a world without law, with guns and knifes, with lives on the line, it will be more important.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That was my point.
Control issues will always ensue--
it takes a special group to make those things work.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> The wife and I have been talking about this for a while. We would like to find someone looking to team up. Preferably someone with land and timber. A place where cabins and infrastructure could be built for one more BOL with support of others. I have built many cabins and a few bunkers so I have the skill set. Of coarse I would offer my skills for security, training and such. And the wife is a nurse practitioner who would bring a great deal of value to the mix.
> 
> But this is always a challenge for me. How do you find the right people and the right situation? I know some have teamed up here and am just curious how you found your group or partner? And for those like myself who are not part of a group or team what's your thoughts. Are you ready to go it alone? I am torn about this issue to some degree.


My thoughts are this...
Unless you list a location of where you live nobody will be willing to talk to you. Check out your "My Profile" settings and update your junk.

Here is my reasoning, if you are from the southern states I am not interested in you, here in the north you need a whole other skill set and I will not have the time to teach you. (the same would be true for you looking for a member in your group, trust me I don't know nothing about the swamps of LA)

I like the fact that you know how to make a primitive weapon, but that is a hobby not a skill for the next 20 years.

Update your profile and send it out again, it could be I could use a helper.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> My thoughts are this...
> Unless you list a location of where you live nobody will be willing to talk to you. Check out your "My Profile" settings and update your junk.
> 
> Here is my reasoning, if you are from the southern states I am not interested in you, here in the north you need a whole other skill set and I will not have the time to teach you. (the same would be true for you looking for a member in your group, trust me I don't know nothing about the swamps of LA)
> ...


I must be one of the few that have a skillset for these parts..lol I have spent quite a bit of time here over the years though...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, I thought my name gave away my location, I will consider that...lol

As most here know I am also a survivalist and a firearms instructor as well. I specialize in advanced tactics and I have also been farming for most of my life.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know what ya mean.. I am a double alpha male and have a hard time letting someone else be in charge. Unless they were way more experienced than I was, It would not be something I would able to do. Don't get me wrong, I work very well with others. It's just when it comes to survival, I don't trust many people with my life!!


I think most preppers are alphas and I know I am.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Wow, I thought my name gave away my location, I will consider that...lol


It was your accent!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Wow, I thought my name gave away my location, I will consider that...lol


Seriously I thought your name was "Obama Boy" you should rethink you handle


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Seriously I thought your name was "Obama Boy" you should rethink you handle


I will consider that to, although I will never understand how Bama becomes Obama to some. Rest assured your comments are appreciated!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I must be one of the few that have a skillset for these parts..lol I have spent quite a bit of time here over the years though...


As much as I like your posts and web site, trust me living in Montana for a year or 2 doesn't mean you have any clue about what I am saying.

The humidity is different.

The wind chill is different

The possible sources of water and shelter are different

The gear you really need to survive is different.

The rifles you shoot, the boots you wear, the food you eat, the way you carry your water, the tires you buy for you vehicle, the way you drive, the binoculars you buy, the way you start a fire, the pace you set walking uphill, the mindset you have when faced with subzero temperatures, how to gut a deer in sub zero temperatures, How to change a flat, jump a battery, or get out of a ditch in sub zero temperatures, how your bullet is effected by a 35mph crosswind.

I am just scratching the surface and I applaud your forsight to move to Montana but that doesn't make you a native on so many levels.

Which takes me back to my point, haha sorry Bamaboy101 I didn't think about it before but I get it you are from Alabama

In which case you don't want to come to Montana without some serious friends that know the country have their S%$T in a pile.

I remember an old Army study from the Korean war that found that the frost bite cases they received were over 90% from the southern states. What we see as common sense you would need to be taught.

I believe the same could be said about heat stroke but I don't believe that is the same case, I can always take more clothes off.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana is a different world. I have spent weeks at a time there living in the woods with little gear and man its a tough place. My father and I used to make regular trips as he felt I needed to know how to survive in many climates. I spent 3 weeks there in dead of winter with a knife, warm coat and some para cord. Thought I would freeze my ass off but I survived....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Montana is a different world. I have spent weeks at a time there living in the woods with little gear and man its a tough place. My father and I used to make regular trips as he felt I needed to know how to survive in many climates.


Thank you for making my point, living in the woods where the temperature never goes below 30 degrees is a pipe dream in the Rockies.

This time of year above 6000 feet you have 20 degrees and 7 feet of snow.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thank you for making my point, living in the woods where the temperature never goes below 30 degrees is a pipe dream in the Rockies.
> 
> This time of year above 6000 feet you have 20 degrees and 7 feet of snow.


I spent 3 weeks there in dead of winter with a knife, warm coat and some para cord. Thought I would freeze my ass off but I survived. Never saw a day above 15 degrees and the nights were insane.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> I spent 3 weeks there in dead of winter with a knife, warm coat and some para cord. Thought I would freeze my ass off but I survived. Never saw a day above 15 degrees and the nights were insane.


Again, thank you for making my point.

You survived 3 weeks with food, water, fuel, ammo and the realization that it would end.

I live here 365 with the preps I have made, I don't find your argument any better than the person that climbed Everest. could you live there? Could you have done it without all the support you had?

I am not discounting your survival skills but if you are from "Bama" stay home as you wouldn't last here for 4 weeks without some help.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Again, thank you for making my point.
> 
> You survived 3 weeks with food, water, fuel, ammo and the realization that it would end.
> 
> ...


Actually no, I had a knife, 6' of para cord and a warm coat as stated. I did have my father within shouting distance but we both had the same equipment and that was it. I have trained from age 14 as a survivalist and have survived on near nothing in the harshest climates in America. I spent two months in Alaska and thought I would not survive on several occasions and I had a little more there than my last excursion into Montana. But I will say the closest I ever came to death was in the great basin on the Nevada side.

You are making the assumption that you know something about my skill level and no offence taken or intended but you don't. I know I can survive most anywhere but in the desert I am ill prepared. Like I said the great basin damn near killed me. I ended up calling for help to come rescue me.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> As much as I like your posts and web site, trust me living in Montana for a year or 2 doesn't mean you have any clue about what I am saying.
> 
> The humidity is different.
> 
> ...


Take off too many clothes in the desert and your pale pasty hide is going to get crisp.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Take off too many clothes in the desert and your pale pasty hide is going to get crisp.


Agreed, the desert kicked my ass......never again! I am planning a trip next summer to work with a desert survivalist.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> As much as I like your posts and web site, trust me living in Montana for a year or 2 doesn't mean you have any clue about what I am saying.
> 
> The humidity is different.
> 
> ...


I take your point and don't call myself a native by any means. But I have spent many years here over my life and several winters over the years. Our website is new and made to give people in the south a look at what it is like here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All right boys, time to stop the testosterone game, you're getting Lance excited.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Here is my reasoning, if you are from the southern states I am not interested in you, here in the north you need a whole other skill set and I will not have the time to teach you. (the same would be true for you looking for a member in your group, trust me I don't know nothing about the swamps of LA)
> 
> .


 your kinda quick to judge aren't you? I'm from Arizona, so I guess you wouldn't want anything to do with me,right?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

The way I see it is 4 hands are better then 2 and if we all get along and have the same goals then no problem working with others... you wanna be a Rambo and take over the world then keep moving I wouldn't hesitate to take care of business..Could care less where you are from or what skills you have if we can work together to make the situation better then is all good with me...Not about where you are from its what yah know and willing to learn IMHO...We all don't know everything and can learn something new each day if you try to...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> your kinda quick to judge aren't you? I'm from Arizona, so I guess you wouldn't want anything to do with me,right?


He is making a classic error in the assumption that anyone not from there cant have the knowledge or skill set. He is in error but such is life&#8230;.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> The way I see it is 4 hands are better then 2 and if we all get along and have the same goals then no problem working with others... you wanna be a Rambo and take over the world then keep moving I wouldn't hesitate take take care of business..Could care less where you from or what skills you have if we can work together take make the situation better then is all good with me...Not about where you are from its what yah know and willing to learn IMHO...We all don't know everything and can learn something new each day if you try to...


Words of wisdom....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

holy shit this post brings back memories... mine and bamas first argument... about survival in numbers lol

to the survival talk about different areas, I know I would struggle to survive in a sub 0 climate, yet my chances are better in a tropical environment, just through being use to the climate of a area is half the battle....

to bamas question, difficult to answer (if closer would organize something here as we seem to get along)

my suggestion if you can find it is read the tomorrow series, it's a alright fiction series, but how they conquer group leadership is very well thought out in theory... (the best of one area has the majority say in that area, eg, education... a education "minister" (teacher) the better at tactics/defense, a defense minister, overall leadership is difficult, a elder with some good life experience I would vote on, but now days that's hit and miss... it's a very difficult right answer situation, but thumbs up for starting this line of thought/work before shtf... maybe you can work something out, leadership is a funny thing among people that distrust the current leadership system, it is a battle as everyone wants to be the top dick in the group and don't care about the cost..

me I'm very crusey, go with the flow type of person, and very adaptable, I cant put my life in someone else's hands but I do think for myself, this has its own set of issues... it's a gamble, I hope it pays off for you bro and share leadership challengers that you come across so we can learn (maybe look at starting your own forum group (private) if opsec is too much of a concern)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've all heard the saying, 'He's got Heart". Well, I'll take someone with "Heart" over someone who has an overblown egotistical bias toward someone who is not from "their neck of the woods". I know a few city people who got heart and willingness to learn, and I'd take them on my team any day. I also know some big headed know it all country folk that would be toxic in a SHTF situation. For me its the person's character as much as his skill set.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Over the years I have tried twice to move to decent bol's. At the last minute both fell through. Both were outside of Texas. I guess it's meant for me to be here. 

I live in the burbs but this place is somewhat hard to get into. There are only a few ways in and out. In my part that make this easier to defend. If it does happen then I will be with my neighbors and I hope that most won't have cranial/rectal inversion. Most of the yuppies have move out so that's a plus. A neighbor on one side I believe I can count on. On my other side, I figure he is a whiner. The others, I can only hope. We do have an open field close by that could be used for planting. I do have seeds stored.

I figure this is God's plan so I will do what needs to be done. Ya play the hand you are dealt.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> He is making a classic error in the assumption that anyone not from there cant have the knowledge or skill set. He is in error but such is life&#8230;.


So True, I live in the south not far from the everglades. I can say that I don't want to have anyone from the north because they don't have the skill set to live in the swamps. Before moving To Florida I was born, Raised, and lived most of my life in the West so I figure I know just as much about living in that part of the world as he does. If you look at it that way I have two skill sets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ESA said:


> I agree with you about being torn on what to do. The one reason I am mostly torn is due to my community having a pro-gun stance. Almost everyone in my community is a gun owner and we all kind of stick together 60 homes. Most of the homeowners are in their upper 20's and lower 50's. I would not consider any of them preppers but I would like to believe if SHTF we would all stick together.
> 
> On the other hand what I like to believe and reality are to totally different things. Since our community is only 3 years old and we were the very first to move in, I have seen our relationships go up and down depending on the community gossip. This could be a morale killer and our own demise.
> 
> ...


I bet you have a HOA? If so, you probably know the people that are going to be a problem. Any young double income families with day care kids who look down on certain freedoms and self sufficiency and probably go out to eat everyday...but young hubby has a couple of hunting rifles and an overbearing high earning wife who is used to getting her way in a corporate setting? Might be problems in a SHTF situation.

Any nosy neighbors who are constantly overly concerned about simple stuff like their neighbors Christmas decorations, cars parked on the street for a couple days or so, the way you upkeep your lawn? Potential problem people.

Plenty to worry about in a neighborhood like yours. You've got your work cut out for yourself just in identifying people that you can trust. I think it is fairly easy to identify the "Takers" from the "Makers", but it does take time when you are dealing with potentially 60 family's or so. Good luck


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> So True, I live in the south not far from the everglades. I can say that I don't want to have anyone from the north because they don't have the skill set to live in the swamps. Before moving To Florida I was born, Raised, and lived most of my life in the West so I figure I know just as much about living in that part of the world as he does. If you look at it that way I have two skill sets.


Well its just a classic assumption of facts not in evidence. And its common for people to assume facts they don't have. And it normally ends up in error. But that said Montana Rancher is a good guy&#8230;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From all indications, his postings lead me to believe that Montana Rancher is one of the best, a rare breed that is quickly disappearing from this earth. Having said that, I enjoy throwing some verbal shat his way, but he never takes the bait. He seems to be kind of like a Chuck Norris sort of fellow where minor stuff does not affect him at all, it just bounces off him like a nerf ball. He just goes about his way. I like that about the man. 

I'm hoping that PrepConsultant gets Montana Rancher to do a couple of cameo performances on his upcoming show.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> He is making a classic error in the assumption that anyone not from there cant have the knowledge or skill set. He is in error but such is life&#8230;.


Just for example; I grew up on the west slope of the Rockies. I spent 3 years living in them, 11 miles outside of a village that supported 200 people with a single post office/general store. I climbed a few peaks while I was there, and managed mornings where there were icicles on my ears before I got five steps from the front door. Never felt more alive... but since I live in New Mexico right now, I'm probably a useless tool.

No offense Montana, but never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Well its just a classic assumption of facts not in evidence. And its common for people to assume facts they don't have. And it normally ends up in error. But that said Montana Rancher is a good guy&#8230;


I will agree, I like his informative posts. As Dannydefense said, do not judge a book by its cover.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> From all indications, his postings lead me to believe that Montana Rancher is one of the best, a rare breed that is quickly disappearing from this earth. Having said that, I enjoy throwing some verbal shat his way, but he never takes the bait. He seems to be kind of like a Chuck Norris sort of fellow where minor stuff does not affect him at all, it just bounces off him like a nerf ball. He just goes about his way. I like that about the man.
> 
> I'm hoping that PrepConsultant gets Montana Rancher to do a couple of cameo performances on his upcoming show.


That might be able to be arranged..LOL


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> My thoughts are this...
> Unless you list a location of where you live nobody will be willing to talk to you. Check out your "My Profile" settings and update your junk.
> 
> Here is my reasoning, if you are from the southern states I am not interested in you, here in the north you need a whole other skill set and I will not have the time to teach you. (the same would be true for you looking for a member in your group, trust me I don't know nothing about the swamps of LA)
> ...





dannydefense said:


> Just for example; I grew up on the west slope of the Rockies. I spent 3 years living in them, 11 miles outside of a village that supported 200 people with a single post office/general store. I climbed a few peaks while I was there, and managed mornings where there were icicles on my ears before I got five steps from the front door. Never felt more alive... but since I live in New Mexico right now, I'm probably a useless tool.
> 
> No offense Montana, but never judge a book by its cover.


 yes indeed. That's kind of the point I was gonna make. You never know where someone has lived in their past.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Take me,
I might be a several generation Floridian with thin blood. However, I spend most of my days outside on 4 wheelers or even on horseback in some of the harshest weather in the states. I hear people here in Montana talking about how cold it is and then they say they work "in town" indoors and don't spend much time outside. When I tell them where I live/work their eyes get big and they say "WOW that is rough country. I couldn't live out there".. I have had no less than a half dozen job offers from other ranch owners in the area since I have been here.. So I must be doin something right..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> The wife and I have been talking about this for a while. We would like to find someone looking to team up. Preferably someone with land and timber. A place where cabins and infrastructure could be built for one more BOL with support of others. I have built many cabins and a few bunkers so I have the skill set. Of coarse I would offer my skills for security, training and such. And the wife is a nurse practitioner who would bring a great deal of value to the mix.
> 
> But this is always a challenge for me. How do you find the right people and the right situation? I know some have teamed up here and am just curious how you found your group or partner? And for those like myself who are not part of a group or team what's your thoughts. Are you ready to go it alone? I am torn about this issue to some degree.


Let me open by saying... I'm definitely not the right choice for your partnership. I don't own any land, and the only timber I have is an old pallet I deconstructed to save as emergency firewood. On the other hand, I have seen lots of land, and I can walk around on it like nobodies business.

That being said, I don't think there's anything wrong with finding someone to partner up with. I think paranoia can be as dangerous as trust, possibly even more so in some cases. We're not living in the Walking Dead just yet, and now is the time to exercise intuition. Due to the subject matter, I think it would be folly to meet somebody and enter directly into a working relationship. Somewhere shortly down the road you could easily run into some personality conflicts that require parting of the ways, and severing a working relationship that involves land and buildings would be sticky at best.

I'm going to say "I think" a lot because all I'm doing here is musing, but I think you'd want to meet a couple of prospective partners. At least two individuals or couples such as yourself (probably more so on the couple side). Get to know them over simple outings, hikes, fishing trips... beers at the local pub, whatever you want. Spend as much time together as you can handle, doing tasks consecutively closer and closer to the partnership goals. You know people... some of them you know instantly aren't right, others will tickle something in the back of your head until one day it just clicks. Give yourselves at least six months. If you're still feeling good about it, start discussing terms.

The wife and I haven't done this because we live fairly close to her parents who also prepare for the unknown. So in a way, we've already got two teams working together on all of our goals. We may move in the future though, and this is something we'll probably have to face as well. Good luck with it, and let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ESA said:


> I am sorry I do not understand your hostility towards my post in this thread.


ESA,
If I said you are a ****ing idiot and deserve to get taken over by marauders because you have been so damn stupid and late in your preparation, that would be hostile...but true.

If I told you that you are so naive and think that everyone in your neighborhood will sit around and sing KumbayYa while they do unspoken things to your family, that would be hostile..but true.

No, I simply offered a couple of scenarios given the situation that you described. Grow a pair of nuts. Are you that thin skinned?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ESA said:


> I know what you said. Maybe you do not understand someone being sarcastic. I am sorry that you had not taken life more serious and got an education. I am sure your GED will help you in a SHTF event.


ESA
You win because you are so good at both sarcasm and witty replies.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

ESA said:


> I know what you said. Maybe you do not understand someone being sarcastic. I am sorry that you had not taken life more serious and got an education. I am sure your GED will help you in a SHTF event.


Just remember, you're usually not just insulting one person.

I got my GED in order to "take life seriously" and get an education. That education put me over 80 grand in debt, with nothing to show for it. I got where I am by the work that I do, same as I did back before I made the idiotic decision to listen to people like you. Now I'm making the same amount of money but I get to pay back nearly $500 of it a month for nearly the rest of my life. For what? A life changing experience? ****ing knew more than some of my teachers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ESA is a troll, forget him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> ESA is a troll, forget him.


They break the monotony.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> ESA is a troll, forget him.


in no way am I sticking up for esa, but a difference in opinion dose not make one a troll... saying this I don't follow his posts close enough to make a complete judgement..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Just for example; I grew up on the west slope of the Rockies. I spent 3 years living in them, 11 miles outside of a village that supported 200 people with a single post office/general store. I climbed a few peaks while I was there, and managed mornings where there were icicles on my ears before I got five steps from the front door. Never felt more alive... but since I live in New Mexico right now, I'm probably a useless tool.
> 
> No offense Montana, but never judge a book by its cover.


I take no offense, but having been in Zero Degrees F with a wind blowing 25-40mph (trust me you don't want to know the "wind chill factor") .... I've never had icicles in my ears, let me check, yes I had a good hat on.. Just saying.

Yes I am mocking you, hell with a good selection of clothes and some common (local) sense anyone can survive a Montana winter snowstorm, Heck when the national weather station says there is a "winter storm watch" and tells you to stay inside and off the roads, that is when the real ELK hunters hook up the horse trailers and start driving, just saying, hehe.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Take me,
> I might be a several generation Floridian with thin blood. However, I spend most of my days outside on 4 wheelers or even on horseback in some of the harshest weather in the states. I hear people here in Montana talking about how cold it is and then they say they work "in town" indoors and don't spend much time outside. When I tell them where I live/work their eyes get big and they say "WOW that is rough country. I couldn't live out there".. I have had no less than a half dozen job offers from other ranch owners in the area since I have been here.. So I must be doin something right..


If anyone thought my posts said "DON'T" come to Montana and live the good life I was misunderstood.

The place PrepConsultant has decided to put down roots is almost the worst place in Montana for climate, IF he and his bride make it 3 years I will come over and hump his leg for his tenacity as there is a reason so few people live where he has decided to live.

HOT in the summer, COLD in the winter, Muddy in the Spring, but you gotta love the fall!

Thumbs up to you!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I take no offense, but having been in Zero Degrees F with a wind blowing 25-40mph (trust me you don't want to know the "wind chill factor") .... I've never had icicles in my ears, let me check, yes I had a good hat on.. Just saying.


Touché.

I'd come hang out in Montana, but I wouldn't want to embarrass anyone sporting their parka during t-shirt weather.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Touché.
> 
> I'd come hang out in Montana, but I wouldn't want to embarrass anyone sporting their parka during t-shirt weather.


Your location is not clear, but my guess would be you will need to wear a parka inside my house, seriously most of my family does!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

wtf is a parka????


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

ESA said:


> I know what you said. Maybe you do not understand someone being sarcastic. I am sorry that you had not taken life more serious and got an education. I am sure your GED will help you in a SHTF event.


Your another peckerish sort aren't you....... By the way I just called you a prick in a witty sarcastic way!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> wtf is a parka????


a parka


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Your another peckerish sort aren't you....... By the way I just called you a prick in a witty sarcastic way!


I appreciate being called a prick "straight up' rather than in a sarcastic say, .... just saying.

Haha loved it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Your location is not clear, but my guess would be you will need to wear a parka inside my house, seriously most of my family does!


Our fire went out last night and it was 43 in the living room this morning.. We have a spare room at each end of our place we are not using. We have them closed off so we don't have to heat them. We call one the north pole and the other the south pole.. It probably stays in the 40's in those rooms at all times.. We have several root cellars outside but we actually use those rooms at root cellars for certain things. I keep sodas and beer in them and they are as cold as you would want them.. That said, I can't wait till we get into our cabin in the next few weeks... It is much smaller but will be easier to heat that way. Plus we have a loft upstairs which we will use as our bedroom and I will be building an outside shower house/bathroom that will be about 20 feet form the cabin.. I just need to figure out how I want to build the walkway to it..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Our fire went out last night and it was 43 in the living room this morning.. We have a spare room at each end of our place we are not using. We have them closed off so we don't have to heat them. We call one the north pole and the other the south pole.. It probably stays in the 40's in those rooms at all times.. We have several root cellars outside but we actually use those rooms at root cellars for certain things. I keep sodas and beer in them and they are as cold as you would want them.. That said, I can't wait till we get into our cabin in the next few weeks... It is much smaller but will be easier to heat that way. Plus we have a loft upstairs which we will use as our bedroom and I will be building an outside shower house/bathroom that will be about 20 feet form the cabin.. I just need to figure out how I want to build the walkway to it..


Sounds like paradise. (There is absolutely no sarcasm in that sentence, at all. (Or that one. I'm serious.))


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> in no way am I sticking up for esa, but a difference in opinion dose not make one a troll... saying this I don't follow his posts close enough to make a complete judgement..


pheniox
Trust me, I have no problem with difference of opinion from anyone. This tool has issues.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Everyone loves the thought of waking up and pulling frozen clothes on, very few people have survived it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> pheniox
> Trust me, I have no problem with difference of opinion from anyone. This tool has issues.


the word troll has being used a lot of late... that's all


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> a parka
> View attachment 3919


oh that looks nice and warm and cosey, dose it come in hi-viz?? may look into one if I have to work in a cold room again


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been trying to convince my wife to get another wife to help around the house for a couple years now. I think she is starting to consider it. I think.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> the word troll has being used a lot of late... that's all


I'm sorry for the redundancy, let me rephrase...ESA is being a sookie!:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> If anyone thought my posts said "DON'T" come to Montana and live the good life I was misunderstood.
> 
> The place PrepConsultant has decided to put down roots is almost the worst place in Montana for climate, IF he and his bride make it 3 years I will come over and hump his leg for his tenacity as there is a reason so few people live where he has decided to live.
> 
> ...


AMAZING!
I can't believe that no one else picked up on Montana Rancher's 3rd sentence. I bet that gets edited out of the show. :-?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm sorry for the redundancy, let me rephrase...ESA is being a sookie la la !:lol:


edited on behalf of slippy


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It was 35 in the living room this morning! I am glad I put my clothes in front of the box heater in the room before I go to bed so they are nice and toasty.. I used to just put them in the dryer in the mornin but you have to go thru the house and then let them go for 5 or so minutes while your balls are playing "Jingle Bells" while you wait for them to heat up...


----------

